# IM BACK!!!! But need some help!



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Guys
Ok ive been off this board for alot of years. for those that remember me i built a 250 HP 2001 2.0T Jetta years ago and have sence been off the boards. I work for an audi dealer now and jsut recently purchased a 2000 S4 from a customer of mine here. Car is mint. He has done all the services and its in for a Tbelt today actually with my huge discount. So its basically ready to go. I wanted to touch base and see if you guys could offer any thought on some preventative things i could do to help its age. It has 111k on it and all services have been done, all tunes, brakes and now the belt. I was thinking of sticking a chip in it. This is just my daily driver to and from work for the summer. Wanted to see waht you guys thought was the best chip. Looking for easy installation, not more then a few hundred $$$ and it must be 50 state legal, no dtc's please. Let me know what you guys thanks and thanks for the input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: IM BACK!!!! But need some help! (automagp68)*

I have a 00 S4 with APR 93. I love it. EGT sensor short to plus is not helping performance but that's all in the works. I have heard, and believe that the increased exhaust temperatures combined with stock dp's with cats fries the EGT sensors. I am waiting till I get dps and exhaust to replace the EGT's.
I hear that GIAC has a great program too. A little more aggressive than the APR. Putting turbos out because of that? That's a matter of opinion or what some people say.


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (automagp68)*

I too just got a S4(with 117K miles) and have been doing alot of research on chipping it. From all the information that I have gathered, your turbos will last significantly longer if you let the oil temps warm up to about 180 degrees before pushing the car, and also let the car cool down for a minute(more if you have been driving it hard) before shutting it off. 

_Quote, originally posted by *audi forums* »_A great way to extend the turbo life is to get Dp's. they will drop the exhaust temperature by 200 degs in some cases. not only that but they will allow the turbos to have less restriction and thus no work as hard to produce as much boost. 

Also, I was originally going to get the GIAC flash, but after doing some reading, it seems that the GIAC file spikes the turbos to about 17/18 pounds, and then drops to around 16 pounds and holds. The APR file does not spike and rather holds around 16 pounds, and also feel much smoother of a ride than the GIAC. The GIAC gives you a more aggresive tune, and which some people may prefer that, and that's fine. But for my personal car which has high mileage on the turbos to begin with, I am going to be going with the file that is a little more conservative on the motor and turbos. 
Hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6 T at 10:58 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 T)*

With APR 93 and a bad EGT sensor, I am spiking at 19 and holding 16. Not sure if this is abnormal but I will let you all know what happens once I get my sensor fixed once the exhaust comes in I'm waiting on.


----------

